# Bald Mountain frozen lakes & ATV's?



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Now hearing that fires me up, And I understand how it goes when one guy is catching out of the group. Need to use sonar, also not a whole lot of fish in there either.


----------



## bad400man (Oct 3, 2005)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> 4" on there now. Four guys fishing and one catching.:lol:
> 
> Nice to see you again.


i ended up with my limit and man was that last one hard to get!  should be a good dinner tonight.


----------



## Crappie Depot (Jul 6, 2007)

Those lakes can be hard to fish.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

bad400man said:


> i ended up with my limit and man was that last one hard to get!  should be a good dinner tonight.


Pic?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

bad400man said:


> i ended up with my limit and man was that last one hard to get!  should be a good dinner tonight.





raisinrat said:


> Pic?


He had some nice ones when I left. I can vouch for him.

I had many coming and going on the vex. Had a couple of soft hits, but no connections.

Wanted to try a new bait I got but forgot all about it. Next time. Still good to get out for that maiden outing.


----------



## bad400man (Oct 3, 2005)

i havent cleaned them yet so if i remember in the am i will snap some pics, not sure if im going to go out fishing tomorow or not.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I wouldn't with how hard it is raining. Sure hope we get more rain then snow tho. To much snow and we will have to wait a another week or more.


----------

